# study withdrawal!



## neabob (Apr 21, 2010)

I studied so hard for so long that I feel as if I'm going through withdrawal now. What are you doing to get back into real life, and what are you doing to kill time till the results are posted?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2010)

neabob said:


> I studied so hard for so long that I feel as if I'm going through withdrawal now. What are you doing to get back into real life, and what are you doing to kill time till the results are posted?


Post in the 10k thread.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 21, 2010)

tee hee hee, you said hard and long.


----------



## dneva (Apr 21, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> tee hee hee, you said hard and long.


You are fortunate to have the time to study. I in the other hand do not have the luxury to spend 6 months studying. I have children, wife, mortgages, dogs, birds, tenants anxiously awaiting my return. I am lucky if I get in one solid month. So feel fortunate for having the time to study. Good Luck


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Apr 21, 2010)

have you studied your Agrippa?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 21, 2010)

sudoku...and Ayn Rand, a glazed donut &amp; a bottle of anything


----------



## HokieME (Apr 21, 2010)

dneva said:


> You are fortunate to have the time to study. I in the other hand do not have the luxury to spend 6 months studying. I have children, wife, mortgages, dogs, birds, tenants anxiously awaiting my return. I am lucky if I get in one solid month. So feel fortunate for having the time to study. Good Luck


You just have to find the time to study. I got up every morning at 4:00 am to study for 2 hours before walking the dog, making the lunches and going to work. Then I'd walk the dog after work, make dinner, eat and do the dishes before studying for an hour or two before going to bed. Saturdays and Sundays were the big study days for me. Getting up at 6:00 am and studying for a couple of hours before doing things around the house like cleaning, doing laundry. going grocery shopping. It became a second job for me (or third if you count the housewife duties as my second job). I did tell my husband at one point that he was going to be inconvenienced by this and he supported that. I didn't try to inconvenience him too much, though.

As for what I'm filling my time with now, sleep. Getting more than 5 hours a night is a blessing! And finally doing some of the things around the house that have been put off for several months. Thankfully the weather is nice now so I can spend time outside working in the yard. But I find that I get up and look at the table where the books used to be and feel relief. Hopefully I passed and it can stay that way!


----------



## svg (Apr 22, 2010)

You just have to find the time to study. I got up every morning at 4:00 am to study for 2 hours before walking the dog, making the lunches and going to work. Then I'd walk the dog after work, make dinner, eat and do the dishes before studying for an hour or two before going to bed. Saturdays and Sundays were the big study days for me. Getting up at 6:00 am and studying for a couple of hours before doing things around the house like cleaning, doing laundry. going grocery shopping. It became a second job for me (or third if you count the housewife duties as my second job). I did tell my husband at one point that he was going to be inconvenienced by this and he supported that. I didn't try to inconvenience him too much, though.

As for what I'm filling my time with now, sleep. Getting more than 5 hours a night is a blessing! And finally doing some of the things around the house that have been put off for several months. Thankfully the weather is nice now so I can spend time outside working in the yard. But I find that I get up and look at the table where the books used to be and feel relief. Hopefully I passed and it can stay that way!


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

dneva said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > tee hee hee, you said hard and long.
> ...



When I was studying for the FE and PE I had children, wife, mortgages, dogs and tenants... no birds though. Maybe if you get rid of the birds you can find time to study?

I kid! Seriously, there are always ways to find time to study. You just have to make the study time a priority.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> sudoku...and Ayn Rand, a glazed donut &amp; a bottle of anything


Love the Yankee Rose reference!


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Nice! thought no-one would pick up on that! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait, you guys studied for the exam?


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 22, 2010)

What exam are you folks talkin' about?

Kidding... I feel like I'm only working part time now. It's great, but I haven't broken down the card tables in the basement where the dirty work (studying) was done. I'll wait a bit. Not sure if I'll wait till after results or not. I don't like going down there though. It's funny - the comment about feeling like you're wasting time. I felt the same way until I filled time with random posts here....


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> ^ Nice! thought no-one would pick up on that! :thumbs:



DLR is my HERO!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2010)

it was a huge relief not to have to study ever again. I remember feeling, so.. what will I do with all this free time?

then I started some website....


----------



## svg (Apr 23, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> What exam are you folks talkin' about?
> Kidding... I feel like I'm only working part time now. It's great, but I haven't broken down the card tables in the basement where the dirty work (studying) was done. I'll wait a bit. Not sure if I'll wait till after results or not. I don't like going down there though. It's funny - the comment about feeling like you're wasting time. I felt the same way until I filled time with random posts here....


giggle giggle, yes, I still feel I am "wasting time" - its been a week.

After chugging many many many scotches, beer, and wine since the 16th; I think I have reached the "Second stage" of the "exam after effects". tee hee. The last time I felt this way was way tooo long ago (in HS, after my first break up). giggle giggle (and you can see the remains of beer from last night)

and I just realized - its funny, mine was a card/poker room too, before I changed it into the "dirty work" room. I pass by that room every day - have not had the "guts"? to go in and close the blinds and get "rid of the books/remains" of the horrific months... yawn


----------



## VBinNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it bad that ALL of my books and reference material for the test are still sitting in the bags I carried them in and they havn't moved from behind the door of my office since the Monday after the exam?? So far I've only pulled out the pencil, calculator, and straight edge..... Other than that it can sit there and collect dust.

I think is till have a beer can left in one of them....


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 28, 2010)

VBinNC said:


> Is it bad that ALL of my books and reference material for the test are still sitting in the bags I carried them in and they havn't moved from behind the door of my office since the Monday after the exam?? So far I've only pulled out the pencil, calculator, and straight edge..... Other than that it can sit there and collect dust.
> I think is till have a beer can left in one of them....


My references sat in the crates that I took them to the test in for weeks, maybe months. I don't think I moved them until well after results came out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> VBinNC said:
> 
> 
> > Is it bad that ALL of my books and reference material for the test are still sitting in the bags I carried them in and they havn't moved from behind the door of my office since the Monday after the exam?? So far I've only pulled out the pencil, calculator, and straight edge..... Other than that it can sit there and collect dust.
> ...


same here, well actually I think there is still a crate of books in the office closet that never found their way back to the shelves, and that was over 3 yrs ago and a house move.


----------



## Bean PE (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got a stack of books on top of the washer and dryer. I'm starting to think I should move them. As for withdrawl...nope. Plenty of skiing and bike riding to keep me occupied.


----------



## neabob (Apr 28, 2010)

too funny! I actually put my books away the monday after the test, mostly because I had to get them out of the car. but my bags of snacks/earplugs/papers are still where I dropped them after getting home.

I'm starting to get back to normal. now I have to work hard at slowing down - I did about 4 months worth of ironing last weekend and the laundry is ready to be put away. I find myself wanting to clean the house like mad but having to remember that I can't do it all in one day! craziness. and watching tv still feels like I'm cheating.

these 12 weeks are pure evil. everyone I tell is flabbergasted that we have to wait so long.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who put their books away and actually uses them??? I don't use all of the books and especially the exam specific books, but I use the steel manual and code books almost daily.


----------



## dneva (Apr 28, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> it was a huge relief not to have to study ever again. I remember feeling, so.. what will I do with all this free time?
> then I started some website....


Road Guy,

Honored by your presence. Thanks for providing this website. Keeps the anxiety in check when waiting for the results. This web site is a great resource for the PE exams.


----------

